# i think it's over



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

My wife of 10 yrs recently asked for space after years of emotional neglect. After attempting to speak with her over and over, she tells me that she feels as if she is being pushed to make a decision and that she will leave tonight for her dad's house to decide what to do. She tells me that I probably won't like the decision. I admit to having not given her the attention and affection she desired, but prior to her request, I'd made some changes based on the numerous relationship book suggestions. Part of this also is a pornography addiction she's been asking me to get help for which i recently signed up for. I'm a very devout Christian who believes that God puts people together for life. You should also know that the difficulty I had giving her space was due to her being on dating sites. She said she wasn't seeking anything but to have the good time she hadn't had throughout and that she didn't know what she wanted to do. But her being on the sites just made me want to try harder. I don't think it worked. Feed it to me straight everyone. Seems like I should be preparing for the worst when she returns. What do you think?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to say, but there is a good chance that she will be with someone else by the time you see/talk to her again. Its odd that as soon as the souse leaves, the very next day there is someone else, kind of fast hu.
My take is she left for that reason, and that it makes her feel/ look better in her mind.
You can never really tell how long it will take for them to see that the fantisy is not real and they come back to reconnect.
I would go over to her dads and see for sure if she is there or not, that my give you any idea of what is really going on.
It is one thing to repair a marriage when it is just you and her, but its a hell of alot more challenging when the spouse has someone else fogging up there thoughts and dicisions.
So again, I suggest you look into it and see what is really going on with your wife.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

the guy said:


> Sorry to say, but there is a good chance that she will be with someone else by the time you see/talk to her again. Its odd that as soon as the souse leaves, the very next day there is someone else, kind of fast hu.
> My take is she left for that reason, and that it makes her feel/ look better in her mind.
> You can never really tell how long it will take for them to see that the fantisy is not real and they come back to reconnect.
> I would go over to her dads and see for sure if she is there or not, that my give you any idea of what is really going on.
> ...


Her dad lives in a different city so I can tell him that she says she's coming. I'm just so torn because that chatting on the dating site makes me want to keep trying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

That sound like a good idea, I recommend you make that call. You may want to ask him to call you when she arrives. Give your self some time and contact him when she walks out the door. Doing it any sooner may cause additional conflict between you and your W.


----------

